# What finish won't yellow white oak?



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys, only at the bidding stage of a ground up remodel but I am curious what finish you would use.. rift white oak cabinetry and doors throughout, customer wants them to remain as natural looking as possible while being protected, etc. Customer is concerned about yellowing (my guess oil based materials are out), and wants a matte finish. Any ideas? Tia!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Is conversion varnish an option? I'm not totally sure if it yellows but I have a feeling it doesn't. Could be wrong I've only used it a half dozen times.

Or water white lacquer from Sherwin? Difficult to spray without running until you get that fast spray with minimal overlap down.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I would think you could go water-base lacquer. Satin is the lowest sheen I have ever seen and not sure how to dull even more.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Sherwood Cab acrylic dull rubbed, http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=SWOEM&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=T75F18


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Is conversion varnish an option? I'm not totally sure if it yellows but I have a feeling it doesn't. Could be wrong I've only used it a half dozen times.
> 
> Or water white lacquer from Sherwin? Difficult to spray without running until you get that fast spray with minimal overlap down.


Conversion varnish yellows very, very slowly. We're talking 10-15 years before it is even noticeable.

Water white nitrocellulose SW lacquer will yellow slower then standard nitro lac but faster then Conversion varnish.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I would think you could go water-base lacquer. Satin is the lowest sheen I have ever seen and not sure how to dull even more.


Water based lacquers yellow extremely slowly. They would be probably the best non-catalysed finish for trim.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Sherwood Cab acrylic dull rubbed, http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=SWOEM&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=T75F18


Another good option if a lacquer is needed. Very yellow resistant for a lacquer.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I would say a water-based, water white (crystal clear) lacquer would be a good option here. Even a clear epoxy can yellow and epoxies are a bare to refinish down the line. A good quality (not box store) water-based polyurethane would be a good option and will be a little more durable then a water-based lacquer.
I'd say Ceramathane would be the way to go if it is available to you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I imagine that given enough time, any product or wood will amber to some degree. With that said, I'd personally use Target Coatings Emtech Pre Catalyzed Water Based Conversion Varnish, flat finish. Durable, easy to work with, and being waterbased, slow to yellow.


----------

